# What a nightmare!



## Ras (Jul 31, 2019)

Clickbait title alert! 

So, how do we feel about animals having nightmares when they?re sleeping at our camp? To be honest, I usually avoid having beds because of it. Right now, I?ve got four Summer Beach Beds out, but I hate when they?re tossing and turning. Why, Nintendo? Why?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 31, 2019)

Ras said:


> Clickbait title alert!


LOL nice one! 
I feel kinda sorry for my villagers when they have nightmares. I only have like 2 beds and they still get nightmares. 
Soon when you wake them up, sometimes they say thanks for waking him/her up but when the convo is over, they just get then nightmares back
I haven't see you in a while Rosie... I'm sorry for ditching you in Pocket Camp


----------



## LilyLynne (Aug 2, 2019)

I wondered about the nightmare thing. Why did they put that in the game, poor villagers.


----------



## Ras (Aug 2, 2019)

I have two having nightmares right now. In the main game, this was used for sick villagers. I don’t know why they did this.


----------



## Phawnix (Aug 3, 2019)

Take beds out of your camp, problem solved.


----------



## LilyLynne (Aug 3, 2019)

I did notice one little interesting thing. Early when I started the game i wanted to try fortune cookies and picked the Stella sleepy cookies, I got 7/10 of it. My villagers don't have nightmares when sleeping on those, even the laying down ones that look like a bed. 

I haven't noticed if they have nightmares when laying down in the Resort hut even items, but they do when they are on the hammock, maybe I'll take it out.


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Aug 3, 2019)

How's the title clickbait (was it a joke)


----------



## Ras (Aug 3, 2019)

I don’t think they do in the huts. I had them a few weeks and didn’t see it. It’s funny that the Stella items guarantee a good sleep!


----------



## Catharina (Aug 12, 2019)

Yeah I always feel so bad  but I dont use beds anymore xD


----------



## Ras (Aug 12, 2019)

Twiggy_Star said:


> How's the title clickbait (was it a joke)



Because people click thinking I had a really bad experience with the game, only to find out I?m just talking about animals sleeping. Sorry, I missed your comment earlier.


----------

